# Wearing a mask...getting vaccinated...



## fancicoffee13 (Jan 11, 2022)

I wear a mask when in heavily populated areas and I have had all 3 shots.  The first 2 and the booster.  And if they come up with a 4th booster, I will get it too.  I am a senior and I hang out with other seniors at a senior center and I believe in protecting myself and others as well.  I haven't had COVID yet and if I do get it, it won't hurt me as bad as if I hadn't gotten vaccinated.


----------



## Remy (Jan 11, 2022)

I haven't had covid yet either and I'm not smug about it. My face has been inches from covid patients while wearing full PPE.
Right now I'm only doing essential shopping with this new variant. I wear a mask everywhere and I'm wondering if and when I won't. I too have all 3 shots and it's become mandated for my line of work in California.


----------



## Bellbird (Jan 11, 2022)

My friend has just tested positive even though he had all the vaccines including the booster. I did hear that this can happen but  it’s not as serious (if you hadn’t had your jabs.) They were not wearing masks, the advice was it wasn’t necessary, even though they had worn them up to this moment, !


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 12, 2022)

We have had all 3 jabs.  We spent the New Year's holiday with my sister-in-law and our nieces/nephew.  She tested positive for Covid.  She is also fully vaccinated and has only had mild symptoms.  We have had no symptoms at all.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 12, 2022)

I've had all three shots also, wear a mask and only get out for necessities, but I have close family members that will not get the vaccinations....this is a constant worry for me.


----------



## win231 (Jan 12, 2022)

I've had no shots, everyone in my family has had all shots.  I'm the only one who hasn't been sick.
I have 3 friends who all got very sick from Covid; all 3 were fully vaccinated - forced to by their employers.
Since the recovery rate for Covid is very high, vaccination is a personal choice.  I don't blame anyone for getting - or NOT getting vaccinated.
Most of the blame for not getting vaccinated comes from the vaccinated - who seek validation for their decision from those who make the same decision they made.
Blaming the spread of Covid on the unvaccinated also indicates a lack of confidence in the vaccine, as well as lacking any other way to feel good about themselves.


----------



## win231 (Jan 12, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> My friend has just tested positive even though he had all the vaccines including the booster. I did hear that this can happen but  it’s not as serious (if you hadn’t had your jabs.) They were not wearing masks, the advice was it wasn’t necessary, even though they had worn them up to this moment, !


Testing positive does not automatically amount to any illness.  Many people test positive for a TB skin test.  That doesn't mean they'll get sick with Tuberculosis.  It only means they were exposed to it at one time & their immune system produced antibodies.


----------



## chic (Jan 12, 2022)

I just met my neighbor who told me her son and his girlfriend have covid despite being fully vaccinated. They didn't have to go the hospital. But she's not able to see them until they are better. And so it goes.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 12, 2022)

I have had 3 shots but this is where the ball stops.  Our "great" leader in Ottawa says he has enough dope to give every Canadian their 4th shot.  HA!  I say do you have enough dope to give the 5th, the 6th, 7th, 8th, 9th, 10th, 11th and probably the 12th shot?  All the sheep in this country seem to have forgotten what we were told over a year ago.  We were told that if we got the 2 shots we would be fully protected.  Well, I got 3 and I don't want anymore.  This Covid is going into different varients and the drug companies must be laughing all the way to the bank and back again.  If you keep putting all that dope into your body, you just might light up at night like a wrist watch number.

Anyway, I understand the interest rates will be going up this year, we have real bad inflation and the price of gas is going to go up in March.  I think there are powerful forces out there keeping our minds on Covid so that we don't think about any of the other problems in this country.  The British government used to use this diversion approach to politics.  When ever they screwed up, the media would suddenly start talking about badger control or fox hunting as if these issues were so important to all Brits.  Hmmmmm!


----------



## win231 (Jan 12, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I have had 3 shots but this is where the ball stops.  Our "great" leader in Ottawa says he has enough dope to give every Canadian their 4th shot.  HA!  I say do you have enough dope to give the 5th, the 6th, 7th, 8th, 9th, 10th, 11th and probably the 12th shot?  All the sheep in this country seem to have forgotten what we were told over a year ago.  We were told that if we got the 2 shots we would be fully protected.  Well, I got 3 and I don't want anymore.  This Covid is going into different varients and the drug companies must be laughing all the way to the bank and back again.  If you keep putting all that dope into your body, you just might light up at night like a wrist watch number.


Refreshing to read a post from an unprogrammed thinker.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 14, 2022)

> I've had no shots, everyone in my family has had all shots. I'm the only one who hasn't been sick.
> I have 3 friends who all got very sick from Covid; all 3 were fully vaccinated - forced to by their employers.



And you really expect us to believe that, Win?


----------



## win231 (Jan 14, 2022)

Sunny said:


> And you really expect us to believe that, Win?


I see.  You speak for everyone - LOL.
If you think I care what you believe, consider moving - to the planet earth.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 15, 2022)

Keep trying, Win. Some day, you may actually write some _believable_ fiction!


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 15, 2022)

Everyone in my home including my two daughters(one who is married and doesn't live here any longer) all have the 2 jabs and boosters. My oldest daughters husband also has the two vaccines and the booster, but he has recently come down with the new Omicron variant and is only showing mild symptoms. The kicker in all of that is my daughter is pregnant so they are really playing it safe with isolating. Even my youngest daughters boyfriend is fully vaccinated with booster.


----------



## tortiecat (Jan 15, 2022)

I got my booster shot yesterday, but I still wear a mask when out
and I am wearing it and asking anyone who comes to wear
theirs when coming to see me.  Some of the variants seem to be
ignoring the fact that we have been vaccinated.  Can't be too careful!


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 15, 2022)

I continue to wear my mask as well.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 15, 2022)

My nephew went through a lot when he got the covid. He was in the hospital for months and had a double lung replacement. So as soon as w could my husband and I got the vaccine and the booster shot. We didn't get any side effects. We went to my granddaughter's dance recital and wore our masks.Even though we weren't sitting near anyone the next day the both of us were sick.. I can't imagine how sick we would have been if we hadn't gotten the vaccines.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jan 15, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> My friend has just tested positive even though he had all the vaccines including the booster. I did hear that this can happen but  it’s not as serious (if you hadn’t had your jabs.) They were not wearing masks, the advice was it wasn’t necessary, even though they had worn them up to this moment, !


I have a friend also who has had all the shots and she recently caught it, and we are waiting to hear how it went.  She got very sick.  I am not saying that if you get all the shots that you won't get the virus, and won't possibly die from it.  I guess the shots are just a prevention measure but with no guarantees.  So, I wear my masks and get the shots.  That's all I can do, besides praying for protection from my God.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 15, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I have had 3 shots but this is where the ball stops.  Our "great" leader in Ottawa says he has enough dope to give every Canadian their 4th shot.  HA!  I say do you have enough dope to give the 5th, the 6th, 7th, 8th, 9th, 10th, 11th and probably the 12th shot?  All the sheep in this country seem to have forgotten what we were told over a year ago.  We were told that if we got the 2 shots we would be fully protected.  Well, I got 3 and I don't want anymore.  This Covid is going into different varients and the drug companies must be laughing all the way to the bank and back again.  If you keep putting all that dope into your body, you just might light up at night like a wrist watch number.
> 
> Anyway, I understand the interest rates will be going up this year, we have real bad inflation and the price of gas is going to go up in March.  I think there are powerful forces out there keeping our minds on Covid so that we don't think about any of the other problems in this country.  The British government used to use this diversion approach to politics.  When ever they screwed up, the media would suddenly start talking about badger control or fox hunting as if these issues were so important to all Brits.  Hmmmmm!


I can understand your feelings here.  I'm feeling leery of the 4th shot for the same reasons and I want to say, "That's it, I'm not getting anymore," but at the same time, I'm afriad *not* to get it.  See how fear manipulates?  Ugh.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 15, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> My nephew went through a lot when he got the covid. He was in the hospital for months and had a double lung replacement. So as soon as w could my husband and I got the vaccine and the booster shot. We didn't get any side effects. We went to my granddaughter's dance recital and wore our masks.Even though we weren't sitting near anyone the next day the both of us were sick.. I can't imagine how sick we would have been if we hadn't gotten the vaccines.


So sorry about your nephew's difficult time.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 15, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> My friend has just tested positive even though he had all the vaccines including the booster. I did hear that this can happen but  it’s not as serious (if you hadn’t had your jabs.) They were not wearing masks, the advice was it wasn’t necessary, even though they had worn them up to this moment, !


One of my doctors is sick right now with the omicron variant. He was fully vaccinated and wore mask and gloves. He tested positive about 4 days ago and his worst symptoms were total fatigue on day 1 and a runny nose and sore throat on days 2 and 3. He'll remain in quarantine at home for another week, but he told me last night that he's feeling well. Slightly congested but no other other symptoms.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2022)

I think it's kind of amazing that doctors and nurses don't constantly get the flu, colds, etc., considering what they are exposed to all the time, day in and day out. Most of them must have well-developed immune systems.

From what I've heard of the Omicron variant, probably most of the medical personnel have either had it already or will get it.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 16, 2022)

Sunny said:


> I think it's kind of amazing that doctors and nurses don't constantly get the flu, colds, etc., considering what they are exposed to all the time, day in and day out. Most of them must have well-developed immune systems.
> 
> From what I've heard of the Omicron variant, probably most of the medical personnel have either had it already or will get it.


If that's the case, hopefully it's giving them added immunity.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 16, 2022)

Sunny said:


> I think it's kind of amazing that doctors and nurses don't constantly get the flu, colds, etc., considering what they are exposed to all the time, day in and day out. Most of them must have well-developed immune systems.
> 
> From what I've heard of the Omicron variant, probably most of the medical personnel have either had it already or will get it.


I think it is the same for teachers, especially for the teachers of the little ones who seem to have the sniffles and runny noses all the time.


----------

